# henwife, hen-wife, hen wife



## James Smart

henwife or hen-wife.

I can not find the word easily even in english-english dictionaries.

It would be helpful at least an english explanation.
Thanks!


----------



## gengo

I've never heard the term, either.  Could you provide some context?


----------



## James Smart

gengo said:


> I've never heard the term, either. Could you provide some context?


 
There is a Scottish fairy tale, whose synopsis is this (from wikipedia):

A queen died, and the king remarried. The stepmother was cruel to the princess and sent her to watch the sheep while not sending her enough food to survive. A sharp (horned) grey sheep helped her by bringing her food. The stepmother, knowing she could not be getting enough food to survive from her, went to a henwife, and the henwife set her daughter to spy. (...)

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## gengo

Well, Wiki-Answers gives this:  A henwife is a woman that looks after poultry.


----------



## James Smart

gengo said:


> Well, Wiki-Answers gives this: A henwife is a woman that looks after poultry.


 "gallina que cuida de sus polluelos". OK. Anyway it does remain unanswered at least for me the figurative meaning in the story.
Than you anyway for your help gengo.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Por contexto y por lo que he visto en google creo que es lo que en Galicia llamamos una meiga: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...qwkadXqQWC7IEZyaw&sig2=uPBUE2frBmrzG7uEIIJXeQ


----------



## James Smart

Miguel Antonio said:


> Por contexto y por lo que he visto en google creo que es lo que en Galicia llamamos una meiga: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...qwkadXqQWC7IEZyaw&sig2=uPBUE2frBmrzG7uEIIJXeQ


Creo que por aquí va la cosa. De todas maneras, aunque conceptualmente parezca en cierta manera correcta la asociación, literalmente hablando parece dejar mucho que desear, puesto que un mago o meiga y una gallina que cuida de sus polluelos parece tener tanto que ver como la salchicha y el asfalto.
Y viva Galicia nomás!


----------



## gengo

James Smart said:


> "gallina que cuida de sus polluelos".



Huh?  What I wrote means "una mujer (y no una gallina) que cuida de sus gallinas."



Miguel Antonio said:


> Por contexto y por lo que he visto en google creo que es lo que en Galicia llamamos una meiga:



But that site refers to magical things, and a henwife seems to be just an ordinary woman to raises chickens.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

gengo said:


> But that site refers to magical things, and a henwife seems to be just an ordinary woman to raises chickens.





James Smart said:


> There is a Scottish fairy tale,


¡Qué sería de los cuentos de hadas sin magia!


----------



## James Smart

gengo said:


> Huh? What I wrote means "una mujer (y no una gallina) que cuida de sus gallinas."
> 
> 
> 
> But that site refers to magical things, and a henwife seems to be just an ordinary woman to raises chickens.


 ooo, sorry, yes, "mujer", no "gallina". Ok.


----------



## James Smart

Miguel Antonio said:


> ¡Qué sería de los cuentos de hadas sin magia!


 

Ya veo la cuestión. Miguel Antonio, me parece que lo que cita gengo lo explica bien: el cuento no habla que la "henwife" sea bruja o meiga. No dice nada de eso, sino simplemente que "una mujer que cría pollos" va poner a su hija a observar a la maltratada princesita.

Gracias a ti y a gengo!


----------



## maidinbedlam

James Smart said:


> Ya veo la cuestión. Miguel Antonio, me parece que lo que cita gengo lo explica bien: el cuento no habla que la "henwife" sea bruja o meiga. No dice nada de eso, sino simplemente que "una mujer que cría pollos" va poner a su hija a observar a la maltratada princesita.
> 
> Gracias a ti y a gengo!


 
Yo estoy con mi paisano. En los cuentos escoceses e irlandeses la "henwife" no es sólo una mujer que cría pollos; el problema es que yo tampoco la llamaría meiga o bruja, ni hechicera. Es a la que recurren para resolver "problemillas" de toda índole. ¿Cómo se llamaría éso? Quizá "comadre", "mujer sabia" o algo así.


----------



## Masuas

Parece que en el sentido figurado estás buscando una ARPIA= MUJER FEA , MALA= OLD WITCH....HUSSY....HAG.


----------



## James Smart

Muy interesantes aportaciones! Maidinbedlam me ha convencido a retomar la búsqueda del término preciso para ese carácter algo indefinible que Miguel Antonio había insinuado como meiga.

Tal vez, entonces, una 'henwife' sea una "alcahueta que cría gallinas" (alcahueta o correveidile).

Os agradezco de veras


----------



## borgonyon

¿Una celestina? La verdad no me convence.


----------



## MHCKA

Hmm, creo que es un caso clásico de "mamá gallina"...


----------



## aurilla

James Smart said:


> "gallina que cuida de sus polluelos". OK. Anyway it does remain unanswered at least for me the figurative meaning in the story.
> Than you anyway for your help gengo.


 
That would be a "hen", not a "hen wife"


----------



## aurilla

gengo said:


> Well, Wiki-Answers gives this: A henwife is a woman that looks after poultry.


 
I agree. It appears she sent the hen wife -the woman who takes care of her poultry- to spy on the girl.


----------



## Masuas

Te mando otra caballero de Alta Gracia: *taimada  = sly, shrewd, astute  ( disimulada).*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

- Una 'meiga' o una 'alcahueta' no tienen mucha relación con la crianza de gallinas
- Una 'criadora de pollos' o 'cuidadora de gallinas'  no conllevan la idea de actividad mágica.

Así que todo depende que el cuento indique o insinúe o no actividades 'meigañas'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Webster: "Henwife: A woman who raises poultry'.
O sea una pollera.
"Pollera: *1.     * m. y f. Persona que tiene por oficio criar y vender pollos" DRAE.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Webster: "Henwife: A woman who raises poultry'.
> O sea una pollera.
> "Pollera: *1. *m. y f. Persona que tiene por oficio criar y vender pollos" DRAE.


 
_The Queen's hen wife, the woman who delivers the eggs to the palace (always a sinister figure in Scottish tales,…)_

_Kate__ overhears the henwife, who is there telling stories with two other *hags*…_

Not just a "pollera".

http://wesleyanargus.com/2004/02/27/storyteller-tom-lee-brings-his-magic-mystery-to-westco-cafe/


----------



## macame

Encontré esto:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_henwife
Tal vez no sea una meiga, pero se le parece bastante.

Definitivamente es un tipo de bruja


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

maidinbedlam said:


> _The Queen's hen wife, the woman who delivers the eggs to the palace (always a sinister figure in Scottish tales,…)_
> 
> _Kate__ overhears the henwife, who is there telling stories with two other *hags*…_
> 
> Not just a "pollera".
> 
> http://wesleyanargus.com/2004/02/27/storyteller-tom-lee-brings-his-magic-mystery-to-westco-cafe/



Por mi parte, encantado. Pero hay que decírselo cuanto antes a los editores del Webster. 
Y a algunos autores como Mrs. Ferguson Blair, of Balthayock (Scotland), autora de 'The Henwife. Her own experience in her own poultry yard', Edinburgh, MDCCCLXI. Ni una triste mención a un conjuro. 
Aunque quizá no leyeran Scottish tales.


----------



## maidinbedlam

En 25 posts nadie ha dudado de que "henwife" sea "mujer que cuida pollos", como seguramente define muy bien Mrs Ferguson Blair. Pero James Smart quería saber lo que ese término podía significar en el contexto de los cuentos escoceses, y eso es lo que hemos tratado de averigüar, la naturaleza de "henwife" en esos cuentos, aunque a la hora de traducirlo digamos "la pollera". De eso se trata aquí, ¿no? de encajar las palabras en sus contextos, que es lo que a veces ni el Merriam Webster ni el DRAE nos pueden dar.
Conclusión: todos tenemos razón


----------



## romarsan

Parece ser que la hen-wife tenía una posición social aceptable...

Tiene huevos la cosa...


----------



## Masuas

So James Smart.  Basados en la historieta, tenemos los personajes envueltos en éste cuentecillo escocés. Intuyo que estás traduciéndola al español.  También vemos que la nueva reina quiere exterminar a su hijastra, y, en breves palabras, contrata a una cuidadora de pollos ( henwife), para espiar y saber quién está alimentando a la princesita casi desterrada. La *viejarrona* encargada del gallinero, disimuladamente envía a su* taimada (sly)* hija como espía. No sé cual es el resto de la historia. Ya tienes un montón de palabras para definir tu historia. Qué pasa al final? Aunque ya me lo imagino.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Masuas said:


> La *viejarrona* encargada del gallinero


 
Yo voto por ésta, y también por la "alcahueta que cría gallinas" que propuso James hace como 20 posts. Puede que no encajen en una traducción seria pero me parecen geniales¡


----------



## MHCKA

Revisando todo el hilo de nuevo y referencias de un libro (Rashiecoat), sí me da la impresión de que se trata de una *hechicera*, que criara pollos da más bien la impresión de que es una "cubierta" así como aquellos establecimientos que lavan dinero, parecen una cosa por fuera pero son otra.


----------



## Masuas

Claro que esta bien relacionada con la historia y los personajes. Pero bueno, que se puede decir.


----------



## James Smart

Bueno, mis queridos amigos foreros, espero que no me maten (como la viejarrona encargada del gallinero: me gustó esa, Masuas) si les cuento que en realidad no me interesa el cuento escocés en sí, sino el término hen-wife que aparece en otro contexto, que a continuación compartiré con ustedes.
Lo que ocurre, lo que suelo hacer yo para aprender mejor inglés (al menos esa es mi filosofía del aprendizaje de este complejo y hermoso idioma), es ver los términos desde más de un contexto, a ver cómo resisten al análisis (además, quien se tome el trabajo de leer la frase y su contexto, comprenderá que era un poco largo el contexto). En fin, aquí va lo prometido (para entender, leer desde el inicio del cap.: "Lincoln and lost causes"):

http://books.google.com/books?id=Um...ory at the English elementary schools&f=false

Farewell!


----------



## aurilla

maidinbedlam said:


> _The Queen's hen wife, the woman who delivers the eggs to the palace (always a sinister figure in Scottish tales,…)_
> 
> _Kate__ overhears the henwife, who is there telling stories with two other *hags*…_
> 
> Not just a "pollera".
> 
> http://wesleyanargus.com/2004/02/27/storyteller-tom-lee-brings-his-magic-mystery-to-westco-cafe/


 
"hag" es sinónimo de vieja fea, y a menudo chismosa. No necesariamente bruja, pero sí malafé / malintencionada. 

*hag:* an ugly evil-looking old woman.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

maidinbedlam said:


> En 25 posts nadie ha dudado de que "henwife" sea "mujer que cuida pollos", etc. etc.  ...



¿No han dudado? Smart pensó que era una gallina clueca, y alguien que era una gallina criadora o algo así.
Pero de gallego a gallego ¿Como podríamos pasar sin una meiga, aunque fuera escocesa?

(Ahora los emotíconos salen en forma de signos ortográficos)


----------

